
Nintendo brings Mario Kart into the real world with AR RC cars - elliekelly
https://newatlas.com/games/nintendo-switch-mario-kart-live-home-circuit/
======
wtt604
I don't know if I'm the only one that has this reaction, but if I'm ever
driving and eating a banana, I throw the peel out of the window and look
behind me to see if anyone spins out.

